

"If You Like Your Insurance, You Can Keep It." - wikiburner
http://www.slate.com/blogs/weigel/2013/10/29/_if_you_like_your_insurance_you_can_keep_it.html

======
quaffapint
I didn't get to keep mine - and now what I'm stuck with I pay more per
paycheck for and I don't have any real coverage until I pass $8K in medical
bills - I pay basically full price for medicine and at the doctors office.

So, I pay much more and get much less.

And hey, surprise - the price is going up even more next year, with no cost of
living increase in the past two years - yay!

~~~
lowmagnet
Our office plans changed from three choices down to two. One is a 'bronze'
certified plan under the new regulations, and the other is a high-deductible
plan with a health savings account.

So yeah, the plans go away if you get them through an employer and the
previous plans are discontinued by the insurer. I'm not surprised by this.

Of course the cost of living increases part is your employer's fault.

